# Largest diameter target arrow?



## alphamaxhunter (Jan 24, 2010)

I am sure this has been asked a bunch of times before but I guess I am too lazy to search for hours on end. I am wondering what the largest target arrow is. I would like to know its diameter. Dont care if it is carbon, aluminum, or combination there of. I shoot 27" easton fatboys with a 400 shaft now out of my alphamax 35 at 65 pounds.

Thank you for any and all info!!!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

LArgest i can think of are the 2712/XXX/XKiller. They are all a 27/64th shaft with a OD of .480" I do believe.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

CowboyJunkie said:


> LArgest i can think of are the 2712/XXX/XKiller. They are all a 27/64th shaft with a OD of .480" I do believe.


Right and wrong. 27/64s are the largest diameter legal arrow. .421" is the diameter. CX X-Jammer-27 is listed as .414".


----------



## Thunder Chicken (Mar 3, 2009)

GT XXX's are also .421 

ASA max legal size is .422


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

SonnyThomas said:


> Right and wrong. 27/64s are the largest diameter legal arrow. .421" is the diameter. CX X-Jammer-27 is listed as .414".


Thank you I had a brain cramp when I posted that. not sure what I was thinking.


----------



## Cheese (Dec 16, 2005)

*It was that switch from Mathews to Hoyt I think*



CowboyJunkie said:


> Thank you I had a brain cramp when I posted that. not sure what I was thinking.


Just kidding, I seen where you switched, you move up yet in ASA? and how many you shooting this year Cowboy.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Seeing as we havent had one single shoot this year I am opening up in Open C in Gainseville to get back in the swing of it and then will be moving on up to Open B. Will be at all of them this year if the good lords willing and the creek dont rise!


----------



## Cheese (Dec 16, 2005)

*Yeh*



CowboyJunkie said:


> Seeing as we havent had one single shoot this year I am opening up in Open C in Gainseville to get back in the swing of it and then will be moving on up to Open B. Will be at all of them this year if the good lords willing and the creek dont rise!


I am like you, will start in Florida in Open A, and hope to shoot in all of them. But will do one at a time. Play it by ear.


----------

